# panfish poppers



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

i've been looking for a site or catalog that sells poppers, preferably american-made, in a variety of colors. can't find any in stores close by. can anyone help me?

thanks. r


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

rapman said:


> i've been looking for a site or catalog that sells poppers, preferably american-made, in a variety of colors. can't find any in stores close by. can anyone help me?
> 
> thanks. r


Here's a place for some bass poppers:
[/COLOR] 
http://www.flyfishusa.com/flies/mega-whammy.htm

and here's some panfish poppers:

http://www.flyfishusa.com/flies/panfish-flies.htm

I'm not sure of their origins, but they look dang nice. Another option would be to commission some of the experienced tyers on here to make you some. To be honest, if I were in the market to buy, this is what I'd rather do...


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Panfish aren't that picky, so if you have any tying materials and $3-4 for paint, you could make your own without much cost. A pack of the Wapsi perfect poppers in a pnfish size run about $6/pack, and I think it's a package of 20 that includes the hooks needed. Solid colors would work fine and they are fun to make. Just don't tell the wife this was my idea.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

lol. cream, i can't even tie my shoes these days...lol. danged arthritis in my hands, so i am forced to buy. thanks for the help, guys.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

wall mart has them


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

i've seen them, but i was looking for something american made, in colors that aren't always on the shelf....and i boycott walmart....lol


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

rapman said:


> ....and i boycott walmart....lol


Good man!


----------

